# God's Will -- Guru's Kirpa ?



## S|kH (Nov 6, 2004)

What exactly do these terms mean?

Does it mean to sit back and let things happen passively? 

For example, I've heard people say mulitple times that it is Guru's Kirpa if they keep their kesh sometime in *this* lifetime. 

Now, I wonder...is it really "Guru's Kirpa"?...Is it not their choice to grow it out when they want to? And is Guru's Kirpa not the natural body state, in which the "Guru" keeps trying to grow hair on the body, but the individual cuts it. So, when people say that, are they not going against "Guru's Kirpa" ?

But isn't it their choice nonetheless, so how does that have anything to do with Gurus Kirpa involved?  

Free Will and Guru's Kirpa, what are the distinctions? 

Muslims always say "Along with the will of Allah" we can accomplish this task, or "thanks to the will of Allah" for letting them accomplish such a task. I've always thought that Allah/God had nothing to do with the task at hand, it was up to the individual to finish the task at hand. 

I don't understand how "God's will" comes into anything.


----------



## drkhalsa (Nov 6, 2004)

Dear Singh ji

I would like to share what I think about this 

About how god will comes into anything when god has nothing to do with it :
As i think god will cant be separated from anything no matter how small or irrelevant is the work or how small it seems  but then the question arises what I the role of man in this work and what I think about this is that what the work is dependent on number of factor (almost innumerable) and some may be out of reach of the doer (the man) so man has to do his part as faithfully as possible and rest depend on gods will .
For example if one want to go from place A to B then he has to plan journey and arrange for some convenience to ride and go there as faithfully as possible but still whether he will reach point B depends on god will as he could face any number of problem on the way . and I think even how truly or faithfully man do his part depend on gods will so it become very complex as it seems to me all in all every thing is on gods will
But also important is not the mention of sentence  "Along with the will of Allah" we can accomplish this task, or "thanks to the will of Allah"  but the constant belief and understanding all the time is actually needed other wise there is very chance of being turning into lazy hypocrite and doing nothing

As you mentioned about people saying  multiple times that it is Guru's Kirpa if they keep their kesh sometime in *this* lifetime. 
What i think about such people is actually they don’t want to grow their hair and consider their personal life more important then sikhs life but still they don’t just want turn their back toward Sikhi straightway  so actually they using the given phrase as being lazy hypocrite as i mentioned but still when i still look at the situation from outside i still consider it as gods will as these people didn’t happen to receive the kind of exposure(which include environment , people around , teaching....) that other people (which follow sikhi received due to gods will .

It is kind of thing I always find difficult to express but still i tried so forgive me for any bul chuk


----------

